
Autodidacticism - hhs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autodidacticism
======
downerending
> Autodidacticism is sometimes a complement of modern education.

As a kid, I pretty much ate books, and I had the good fortune to have several
teachers that would just let me quietly read on my own in class while they
lectured.

Not everyone has that temperament and ability, but it'd be useful to look at
not just the mechanics of learning, but also how to get kids to _want_ to
learn. Paraphrasing, don't just teach kids how to multiply--teach to dream of
what they can do with math.

~~~
lidHanteyk
I was given several options. In some classes, I would be allowed to read
fiction or otherwise zone out, but in other classes, I would simply be handed
harder and harder versions of the material. I was handed 6th grade math
workbooks in 3rd grade, and I was rewarded for good spelling with longer and
harder word lists. I think that increasing the challenge, and not just
catering to boredom, is an important part of the public-education part of
handling the precocious.

------
werber
I used to think i was one, but I’m not sure learning from pre recorded
material online counts now. I miss being in class

------
oh_sigh
Can someone summarize this article for me?

~~~
claudiawerner
It would be an exercise in autodidacticism to do so yourself.

~~~
oh_sigh
That's the joke...

~~~
claudiawerner
Looks like I'm stupid :)

